# Urgent, Clearing Our Name!



## euroscon (Jun 27, 2009)

Urgent, Clearing Our Name!



Hi Guys,

We have received various emails in regards to the website we purchased.

We want to make it clear that we have nothing to do with the previous 
owners of the website, or dime club, or any other service.

We first ran accross these websites for sale on a forum, ezcapper has 
the following ad on various forums...

http://www.covers.com/postingforum/post ... =100475600

Below are a list of 6 abandoned E-ZCapper web sites available for 
re-sale, you can own and operate one of these sites for only 
$39.99/month. That's $20 off the regular monthly fee! Check out the 
available web sites below:

www.thebrainiacsports.com
www.vegaswiseguysports.com
www.wewillcover.com
www.bookiebreak.com
www.lockstarpicks.com
www.smashyourbook.com - SOLD

Act quick, these web sites will be sold on a first come first serve 
basis and will not last long (especially with football season around 
the corner!).

OR

Get your own custom E-ZCapper web site for only $59.99 a month! Check 
out www.ezcapper.com for more information.

Thanks,

E-ZCapper Sales Staff
Web: www.ezcapper.com
Email: sales@ezcapper.com


We contacted ezcapper in regards to these websites, below are the 
emails between us and ezcapper...

Email 1 - From us to them.

-------- Original Message --------
Subject: Website
From: esconsultants@sapo.pt
Date: Thu, June 25, 2009 12:05 pm
To: sales@ezcapper.com


I saw somewhere you guys had websites that people left with no setup
fee and cheaper monthly rates, can you please send me a list of those
sites so I may choose one and let me know how much the monthly fee is.

Thanks


Email 2 - From them to us.

Citando E-ZCapper Sales <sales@ezcapper.com>:
Hello,

Here are the sites that we have available right now:

www.thebrainiacsports.com
www.vegaswiseguysports.com
www.wewillcover.com
www.bookiebreak.com
www.lockstarpicks.com

The monthly price for one of these sites is $39.99 instead of the 
normal $59.....99. If you would like one of these sites, just send in 
the first months payment ($39.99) via PayPal to sales@ezcapper.com, in 
the payment specify which site you want, then we will get you all the 
info on how to access it and you will be set.

Thanks,

Jim
E-ZCapper Sales


Email 3 - From us to them.

-------- Original Message --------
Subject: RE: Website
From: esconsultants@sapo.pt
Date: Thu, June 25, 2009 1:06 pm
To: E-ZCapper Sales <sales@ezcapper.com>


Do any of these sites have registered members, if so, which ones and how many.

I will be taking one of these, any advice of which one I should take?


Email 4 - From them to us.

Citando E-ZCapper Sales <sales@ezcapper.com>:
None of these sites have any real member base to speak of, they are 
all relatively new (all made within the last 3 months). If I was you, 
I would take the VegasWiseGuysSports.com, has the best design.

Thanks,

Jim


Email 5 - From us to them.

-------- Original Message --------
Subject: RE: Website
From: esconsultants@sapo.pt
Date: Thu, June 25, 2009 1:18 pm
To: E-ZCapper Sales <sales@ezcapper.com>


I will take vegaswiseguysports then, I will make the payment now.

Can we get rid of those images on the home page that show them playing 
all the sports?


We then went ahead with the payment, below is the confirmation from paypal...

Transaction Details
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #9D54942216689583F)

Business Name:
ZetaMicro, Inc.
Email:
sales@zetamicro.com
Payment Sent to:

sales@ezcapper.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Business Contact Information

Customer Service URL: http://www.zetamicro.com
Customer Service Email: sales@zetamicro.com
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Amount sent:
-$39.99 USD
Fee amount:
$0.00 USD
Net amount:
-$39.99 USD
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date:
Jun. 25, 2009
Time:
18:43:17 WEST
Status:
Completed
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subject:
You've got money!
Shipping Address:
No Address Provided
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Funding Type:
PayPal Funds
Funding Source:
$39.99 USD - PayPal Account


As you can see by the above emails and paypal payment we have nothing 
to do with the previous owner.

Out of the six websites available it was not even us that picked 
vegaswiseguysports, it was ezcapper that said it had the best design 
and we ourselves liked the domain that is why we took that one, you 
can see this in the emails above.

We are sorry to hear that some of you got scammed by this website, but 
we want you to be at peace of mind that we have nothing to do with the 
scammers.

All our plays are being monitored by BettingAdvice and we do have 
active online members, therefore you can be at peace of mind in 
regards to our record.

Thank you for taking the time to read our email, we had to clear our 
name and hopefully now you will be able to see that we have nothing to 
do with those scammers.

Please feel free to contact us at admin@vegaswiseguysports.com with 
any questions you may have.


----------

